# Shop Sabre



## Dutchstar (Dec 9, 2016)

New to CNC Routing,just about to pull the trigger on a Shop Sabre 23 machine as a hobby/lite business machine. Anyone have a thoughts or experience on this as an entry level machine,or with this company in general?? I am in Canada and not too choices other than a lot of off shore brands with no service etc.
Any thoughts much appreciated!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've heard good things about the company but have no direct, first hand info - just what I read.

Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location to your profile, as well, so it shows in the side panel.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum fellow Canadian. 
Bruce I purchased a cnc router table from Avid CNC in Seattle,but can’t give you any real user review yet , as it’s not assembled.
It may be more work than you’d like ,as it has to be built , but I’m not too concerned about that aspect of it . 
I like the fact that the Avid Pro has expandability in the future if you like , as maybe you’ll find your machine is too small in the future and you’d like a larger footprint .
The Avid Pro got good reviews from what I read , and is said to be pretty steady for a kit . 
John is a member here and hasn’t mentioned any issues so far . 

https://www.cncrouterparts.com/pro-cnc-machine-kits-c-47_54.html?osCsid=r8osebkepp2gc1rc3q8mrbeu93


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Bruce.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome, Bruce.

I can't help you with that machine, but you may want to look on sienci.com. This is another canadian-sourced machine. I have the Long Mill 30 x 30 and could not be happier with the machine and the guys in Waterloo who support it. The forum is an excellent source for your research.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Bruce.
HErb


----------



## Braduardo (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m in the same boat. I’ll probably be making a deposit on one sometime next week. Everything I have seen about them has been encouraging, and I have the benefit of living 30 minutes from where they are made - saves a lot on shipping.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bruce


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

David, I swear you should have patented your saying . Seeing it at ShopSabre also lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I watched the video on the 23 model and liked what I seen. The only concern I have is the strength of the uprights on the gantry. Wish one of our members owned one


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I can't help you with that machine, but you may want to look on sienci.com.


This is like comparing a tricycle to a Ferarri.....


----------



## Braduardo (Jul 3, 2020)

Dutchstar said:


> New to CNC Routing,just about to pull the trigger on a Shop Sabre 23 machine as a hobby/lite business machine. Anyone have a thoughts or experience on this as an entry level machine,or with this company in general?? I am in Canada and not too choices other than a lot of off shore brands with no service etc.
> Any thoughts much appreciated!!


I just put my deposit down 2 hours ago at the manufacturing facility. They showed me the production areas, several machines at various stages of build, etc. “Router Bob” was getting ready to shoot a new video. It was all pretty cool. 

The machines are beautiful and SOLID in person. They are really, really nice. I’m looking at 8-12 weeks for mine to be ready to pick up. 

When you buy, you will get access to their training videos and your key for V-carve Pro to install on up to 3 computers. I’m pretty stoked.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Braduardo said:


> I just put my deposit down 2 hours ago at the manufacturing facility. They showed me the production areas, several machines at various stages of build, etc. “Router Bob” was getting ready to shoot a new video. It was all pretty cool....



Brad or n/a (Here comes David)


What machine you getting? SS23?
Get Router Bob to autograph it, resale value skyrockets :grin:


----------



## Braduardo (Jul 3, 2020)

Braduardo said:


> I just put my deposit down 2 hours ago at the manufacturing facility. They showed me the production areas, several machines at various stages of build, etc. “Router Bob” was getting ready to shoot a new video. It was all pretty cool...





UglySign said:


> Brad or n/a (Here comes David)
> 
> 
> What machine you getting? SS23?
> Get Router Bob to autograph it, resale value skyrockets <a href="https://www.routerforums.com/images/RouterForums_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


I’m just getting a SS23 with t-slots and stand with the PC router. $4k for a spindle upgrade just seemed a bit too steep, especially since I am just getting started. I’m close enough to the production facility to just have them install everything if I need to make changes. 

I should have router bob sign it just for fun.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Brad or n/a (Here comes David)😁


Yep!  Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location to your profile, as well.

Keep us posted on the arrival of your new CNC - we do like photos!

David


----------



## Oakes Mfg. LLC. (Sep 2, 2021)

I just got this thing delivered and off of the pallet. The only options I got were the T-Slot vacuum table, the stand, and the computer/screen/keyboard pendant mount (not installed yet). Upgraded spindle is pricy and if you go with the ShopSabre quick change collet system it is even more expensive. I actually bought the Musclechuck #10 quick change kit. The machine looks like it is built pretty decently for the price. Shipping weight including the pallet was 1,200 lbs.. It will probably be a few weeks until I get cutting with it. Vectric software looks pretty easy to figure out if you have a back ground in CAD/CAM. More than likely I will generate all of my designs in SolidWorks and only use Vectric for programming. Vectric does seem to have some unique features specifically for routers. It has a command to automatically generate tabs. If the software annoys me I will go ahead and write a post for FeatureCAM. Any who, once I get my spoil board done and do some cutting with it I will post some information on how it cuts. From the videos I have seen the CNC control looks very easy to use. It's pretty basic, but I don't think you need cutter comp, coordinate system rotation, work offsets, macro programming and bunch of the stuff you find on a typical industrial CNC control. The uprights look a little wimpy in pictures, but the machine feels very solid. If you look at them from the side of the machine they look much beefier. The uprights are actually pretty heavy duty when you see them in person and can put your hands on the gantry to feel how rigid it is.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Oakes Mfg. LLC. said:


> I just got this thing delivered and off of the pallet.


Welcome to the forum, Oakes! That's a nice looking machine and definitely stout looking. What will you cut, primarily?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Oakes.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Dutchstar said:


> New to CNC Routing,just about to pull the trigger on a Shop Sabre 23 machine as a hobby/lite business machine. Anyone have a thoughts or experience on this as an entry level machine,or with this company in general?? I am in Canada and not too choices other than a lot of off shore brands with no service etc.
> Any thoughts much appreciated!!


Hi. I am curious if you ended up getting the ShopSabre? I got mine 3 months ago and I live in Canada also. I am blown away at how well the machine is built. I use mine at least 5 days a week and it’s by far one of the best purchases I have ever made. I’d buy another no questions asked. I can’t say enough about it.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

The ShopSabre is one amazing machine. Absolutely no negatives about it at all. Rock solid and without a doubt one of the best purchases I have ever made. The saying they have, buy your second machine first is right on.


----------



## ShopSabreCNC (Dec 21, 2021)

Bentley said:


> The ShopSabre is one amazing machine. Absolutely no negatives about it at all. Rock solid and without a doubt one of the best purchases I have ever made. The saying they have, buy your second machine first is right on.


Thanks for sharing Bentley, happy holidays!


----------



## LindyMom (7 mo ago)

Have always heard good things about Shop Sabre! Have always heard it is considered one of best


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi. It definitely is I’d say almost a perfect machine. I had a CWI professor HDX and it was a piece of junk compared to the ShopSabre. Other than it being a CNC machine that was the only thing in common. I still own an Axiom Precision AR6 Basic and it is my backup machine. It’s not even on the same level as the ShopSabre. The funny thing is that their motto at ShopSabre saying “Buy your Second Machine First”. Is 100% correct. Ballscrews are the way to go compared to rack and pinion that one of their main competitors in this price bracket use. I know this about ballscrews as I was in an industry with both. So if anyone out there is considering a ShopSabre or even a machine with ballscrews versus rack and pinion. Feel free to contact me.


----------

